# Illegal Auto-Sleeper Exhaust?



## ob1

Does anyone know the law regarding how far an exhaust pipe is allowed to stick out past the body before it becomes illegal? Following police interest one MOT station has told me that it would not pass the MOT whilst another thinks it might as it doesn't have any sharp edges. I'll probably get it shortened anyway as I've always thought it looked a bit odd but wondered what the actual position is.

Just another of the never ending catalogue of faults with this particular van (A/S Bourton) which seems to spend more time being put right than used for what it was made for.


----------



## listerdiesel

I'd say that was too far out.

Peter


----------



## pippin

I am jealous :!: ♂ :bazooka: :spermy: :female:


----------



## pippin

Without looking it up, I have a feeling that the maximum projection is something less than 6".


----------



## ob1

pippin said:


> I am jealous :!: ♂ :bazooka: :spermy: :female:


...................

It's a bit heavy to manouver though!


----------



## Zozzer

I would get it sawn off, then put a tail pipe bend on.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Doesnt look any different to ours on our AT, and that has just passed its MOT with nowt said...

Been like it since we had it 5 years ago...........


----------



## VJP

It may be ok if it was at the back, but not the side.


----------



## 113016

To be honest, irrespective of what the law says, I would shorten it, because you could catch it on something and end up costing you a packet!


----------



## JIMY

If you shorten it and there is a gas leak and a backfire I think you will take off!
Jim


----------



## 113016

Maybe, a joint can be twisted a little or a mount moved over a couple of inches. Worst case, a little bend put in.
Any way, could pull it in towards the body!
Just think out of the box :!: It certainly is not a serious problem, but could be, if it hits a pedestrian! :wink:


----------



## ob1

Blimey - explosions, injuring pedestrians, the choice gets more complicated! :lol:


----------



## RobMD

On my van (a Nuevo), the exhaust end is an Stainless Steel Extension. If so, you could try putting it further onto the Tailpipe, cutting the Tailpipe shorter then refitting it (for cosmetic reasons), or leaving it off altogether.


----------



## cabby

Looking at the photo, with the lip on the end I would hazard a guess that it was an extension on the end of the exhaust pipe. 

cabby


----------



## ob1

Thanks for the replies folks. I can think of a few solutions but wonder why Auto-Sleepers stuck it so far out. Perhaps JIMY is onto something being it is so near the gas locker?

Still wondering, out of interest, what the legal limit is though. There must be one.


----------



## prof20

Does it stick out beyond the mirror, 'cos that will knock them out before the exhaust sweeps their legs from under them!


----------



## emmbeedee

ob1 said:


> Thanks for the replies folks. I can think of a few solutions but wonder why Auto-Sleepers stuck it so far out. Perhaps JIMY is onto something being it is so near the gas locker?
> 
> Still wondering, out of interest, what the legal limit is though. There must be one.


Might come under the category of a "dangerous protrusion" or some such catch-all provision. You don't want to find out the hard way, when someone walks into it & sues you though.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

If anybody walks into that, or gets hit by it as the van moves past, then they really are playing Russian roulette with the traffic - the pipe is on the offside, and as has been said; they would get their head taken off by the mirror first.

I think you will find it is out that far to ensure the exhaust gasses pass safely away down the side of the van and do not get sucked back under and potentially back into the van through any underfloor vents. I know this can happen as a couple of years ago, the end of our tailpipe fell of in the south of France (same set-up as yours) and the resultant gasses and sooty particles found their way into the van through the tiniest of gaps. Not to mention the mess it made on the side and underside of the van from the diesel exhaust smoke!!!!!!!

Honestly, unless someone has cautioned you (a plod - needs to be traffic otherwise he wont have a clue what he is talking about), then park up, crack open the Merlot and relax.


----------



## Stanner

Carl_n_Flo said:


> If anybody walks into that, or gets hit by it as the van moves past, then they really are playing Russian roulette with the traffic - the pipe is on the offside, and as has been said; they would get their head taken off by the mirror first.


That is small beer compared to the effing great racks on the side of double glazing vans - if they are legal so is that. :roll:


----------



## Biglol

I have the same sticking out of my A/S, never had any failed mot's etc. What is the problem ? :? :?


----------



## VJP

It may be ok if it was at the back, but not the side.


----------



## bertieburstner

"Thanks for the replies folks. I can think of a few solutions but wonder why Auto-Sleepers stuck it so far out"

What, you think motorhome manufacturers actually design things??? In my experience things just get made up as they go along.....


----------



## ob1

Biglol said:


> I have the same sticking out of my A/S, never had any failed mot's etc.  What is the problem ? :? :?


.................

Please read the original post. :roll: :roll:


----------



## ob1

Going back to JIMY's point about the proximity to the gas locker. If I cut the pipe back to the body line the end would be just six inches from and below the gas dump in the locker floor. At present this is nine inches and I wonder if this really could be the reason for such a protrusion.


----------



## TheNomad

ob1 said:


> Going back to JIMY's point about the proximity to the gas locker. If I cut the pipe back to the body line the end would be just six inches from and below the gas dump in the locker floor. At present this is nine inches and I wonder if this really could be the reason for such a protrusion.


Then just go to any exhaust fabricator and get them to put an bend in the end pipe so it sweeps backwards, and thus most of the sticking out part is then under the van skirt.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Doesn't look original, more like a tail piece had been shoved on improperly, if so pull it off, shorten the pipe and refit.


----------



## Steve_UK

Carl_n_Flo said:


> If anybody walks into that, or gets hit by it as the van moves past, then they really are playing Russian roulette with the traffic - *the pipe is on the offside* . . . . . . .


But only in countries where you drive on the left? Don't take it abroad!


----------



## TheNomad

Steve_UK said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody walks into that, or gets hit by it as the van moves past, then they really are playing Russian roulette with the traffic - *the pipe is on the offside* . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> But only in countries where you drive on the left? Don't take it abroad!
Click to expand...

And not up any UK one way streets either...........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd just cut it short and put one of these on different IDs available from same seller.


----------



## Mrplodd

Common sense must surely dictate that this exhaust pipe clearly protrudes way beyond the "norm" Just look at just about every other vehicle that has the exhaust exiting from the side rather than the rear of the vehicle. 

it is possible that a Police Officer MIGHT form the view that you are using a vehicle in "a condition liable to cause danger to another road user" (please note I used the word might!!) 

At the end of the day its your vehicle and your decision to make. However read the following scenario and ask yourself, when you get to the of it, what you would do. 

You are walking through a busy car park between a number of stationary vehicles, your arms are full of heavy shopping, you are in a bit of rush so are walking quickly whilst trying to locate your car amongst the myriad of other vehicles. You catch your shin against this bit of pipe protruding out of the side of a motorhome, you fall to the ground breaking the arm you put out to break your fall, you also, as you are falling strike your head on another parked car, this causes a bleed on your brain which means you are then confined to a wheelchair, you are not able to work again or even function normally, your life has been wrecked as a result of this protruding pipework.

A ridiculous scenario?? or one that could so easily happen?? 

Its clearly time to invest in a new hacksaw blade in my view.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well put Mr Plodd, you have a scary mind


----------



## Mrplodd

Kev

Not really, just a lot of experience of dealing with all sorts of odd events over an interesting career. 

The one thing I learnt was that, at some stage, for some people, EVERYTHING will conspire to work AGAINST them. 

If I can do as much as I can to make sure it doesnt happen to me then I consider the effort to have been worthwhile. 

As in this instance, 10 minutes with a hacksaw will prevent my scenario ever happening. thats a worthwhile investment of time in my book !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was only kidding  I have similar thoughts when watching people do stuff, it makes me laugh how kak handed some people are who are otherwise very bright.


Cause and effect.


----------



## Gretchibald

hacksaw ? most people will use a disc cutter nowadays but a word of warning if you do, shield the MH from any sparks as these red hot tiny bits of metal will embed into the paintwork/fibreglass and will eventually show as little rust spots. ( bad experience working beside my boat once)


----------



## goldi

Afternoon folks,

If you were to pull up close to a kerb or other obstruction and wreck the exhaust it will cost you more than a hacksaw blade.



norm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ha Ha, I think you're all missing something, it's a troll post, he didn't need our advice, & he doesn't need a hacksaw (horrible name for a tool) neither does he need a disc cutter.

He already has all he needs.

He has

The force, that or a Light Sabre will do the trick in a flash.

These are not the helpers you are looking for.


----------



## ob1

Mrplodd said:


> Kev
> 
> Not really, just a lot of experience of dealing with all sorts of odd events over an interesting career.
> 
> The one thing I learnt was that, at some stage, for some people, EVERYTHING will conspire to work AGAINST them.
> 
> If I can do as much as I can to make sure it doesnt happen to me then I consider the effort to have been worthwhile.
> 
> As in this instance, 10 minutes with a hacksaw will prevent my scenario ever happening. thats a worthwhile investment of time in my book !!


............

I quite agree. I'll get the pipe cut back but also have a bend put in to divert it away from the gas outlet as Nomad said. Another problem solved.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tut tut, no points for injecting some humour into a 4 page thread then.

You just can't please some folk :lol: :lol:


----------



## fatbuddha

> What, you think motorhome manufacturers actually design things??? In my experience things just get made up as they go along.....


don't think you're that far wrong - even the Germans

on my Hymer Van, the exhaust pipe finished just under the skirting in front of the electric step. the problem was that there was no angle to the pipe so any exhaust heat and debris got blown onto the skirting and in time discoloured it and no amount of cleaning would restore it to it's original look.

I put a curved trim cover on that faced downwards to prevent any further damage.


----------

